

WIRED asked me who I think are the 10 Hottest startups in France - liam_boogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/03/25/wired-asked-10-hottest-startups-france-said/

======
allolivstar
[http://www.lepetitballon.com/](http://www.lepetitballon.com/)

[http://www.bobler.com/](http://www.bobler.com/)

[https://www.qunb.com/](https://www.qunb.com/)

[https://www.bunkr.me/](https://www.bunkr.me/)
[https://sketchfab.com/](https://sketchfab.com/)

[https://poutsch.com/](https://poutsch.com/)

[http://captaindash.com/](http://captaindash.com/)

[http://www.netatmo.com/](http://www.netatmo.com/)

[http://www.withings.com/](http://www.withings.com/)

[http://www.air-detox.com/](http://www.air-detox.com/)

